# Moving to Rhodes



## shirley V (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi all new to this forum..but would like some advice on making the big move ...going to Rhodes at the end of september, as I would like to see the island 'out of season' as I dont want to end up staying in a place that shuts for the winter...planning to stay until december...any advice would be welcomed.


----------



## JuliaT (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,
It depends on what you want really. Only the resorts close down, not the villages. If you want a lively stay that go for Rhodes Town (pop c.50,000) where everything is accessible by foot and the big supermarkets and the airport are just a short drive away. If you prefer the small friendly village life (pop c.500) then most of the traditional villages have amenities open all year round. You can find out more about each village by doing a web search. Lardos is probably the biggest village in the Lindos area and Gennadi is further south - you're looking at a 45min to 1 hour drive to Rhodes Town from there. There are lots of larger villages on the west coast as well, such as Ialysos and Kremasti. Some summer apartment owners might do a special deal if you stay for three months.
Good luck!


----------



## shirley V (Aug 22, 2009)

*efharisto*



JuliaT said:


> Hi,
> It depends on what you want really. Only the resorts close down, not the villages. If you want a lively stay that go for Rhodes Town (pop c.50,000) where everything is accessible by foot and the big supermarkets and the airport are just a short drive away. If you prefer the small friendly village life (pop c.500) then most of the traditional villages have amenities open all year round. You can find out more about each village by doing a web search. Lardos is probably the biggest village in the Lindos area and Gennadi is further south - you're looking at a 45min to 1 hour drive to Rhodes Town from there. There are lots of larger villages on the west coast as well, such as Ialysos and Kremasti. Some summer apartment owners might do a special deal if you stay for three months.
> Good luck!


Hi JuliaT
thanks for the information...I know Ialysos so I will probably stay there orginally then have a look round the island ...you dont happen to know when the last direct flight from Rhodes to England is, as I will have my niece with me for the first 3 weeks. Are you based in Rhodes town?


----------



## foneman (Feb 15, 2009)

*Last flight to Rhodes*



shirley V said:


> Hi JuliaT
> thanks for the information...I know Ialysos so I will probably stay there orginally then have a look round the island ...you dont happen to know when the last direct flight from Rhodes to England is, as I will have my niece with me for the first 3 weeks. Are you based in Rhodes town?


Hi
Have a place in rhodes already and am planning to fly outin september. Last diect flights end at the end of October. Currently Jet2.com have a great deal one way from Manchester £58 + taxes and luggage. if yo get a chance visit Pilona on the eats coast only 5 klm from Lindos. Hope everthing goes OK

Foneman


----------



## JuliaT (Aug 8, 2009)

shirley V said:


> Hi JuliaT
> thanks for the information...I know Ialysos so I will probably stay there orginally then have a look round the island ...you dont happen to know when the last direct flight from Rhodes to England is, as I will have my niece with me for the first 3 weeks. Are you based in Rhodes town?


Hi Shirley V
Yes, I am very close to Rhodes Town, but I used to live in Ialysos years ago. As far as I know the last flight from Rhodes to the UK is 31 Oct so I guess the last flight from UK to Rhodes will be 24 Oct.


----------



## shirley V (Aug 22, 2009)

*New Life*



JuliaT said:


> Hi Shirley V
> Yes, I am very close to Rhodes Town, but I used to live in Ialysos years ago. As far as I know the last flight from Rhodes to the UK is 31 Oct so I guess the last flight from UK to Rhodes will be 24 Oct.


Hi JuliaT
Well i'm booked to come out 3rd Oct /24thOct and will be staying at the Electra Palace as a base while I look around for a place to rent when returning 31st Oct until Dec or even longer, so scouring the internet for flight one way ..are there a lot a english people living on Rhodes, as it would be nice to meet people for when I return. Sorry but just 1 more thing ..how long would it take to travel around the island? Many thanks for all your input into my big move.
Shirley V


----------



## JuliaT (Aug 8, 2009)

shirley V said:


> Hi JuliaT
> Well i'm booked to come out 3rd Oct /24thOct and will be staying at the Electra Palace as a base while I look around for a place to rent when returning 31st Oct until Dec or even longer, so scouring the internet for flight one way ..are there a lot a english people living on Rhodes, as it would be nice to meet people for when I return. Sorry but just 1 more thing ..how long would it take to travel around the island? Many thanks for all your input into my big move.
> Shirley V


Hi again
Well there is a community of British people here, I would say that most of them reside in the Lindos and Lardos areas. It would take you about 3-4 hours to drive right round the island non-stop! It's about 45 mins to Lindos from the airport and Rhodes Town.


----------



## shirley V (Aug 22, 2009)

*Rhodes*



JuliaT said:


> Hi again
> Well there is a community of British people here, I would say that most of them reside in the Lindos and Lardos areas. It would take you about 3-4 hours to drive right round the island non-stop! It's about 45 mins to Lindos from the airport and Rhodes Town.


Yes Hi again Julia
thanks for the info ..I plan to check out all of the island while I am there, I m getting quite excited about my adventure. It would be lovely to meet you and your husband if you can spare the time, as you have been so very helpful in answering all my questions. As I said before I will be at the Electra Palace it would be great if you could meet myself and my niece there maybe for a drink one evening or coffee in the afternoon what ever is more convenient. Anyway please let me know and again many thanks
Cherie


----------



## M&M (Oct 27, 2009)

JuliaT said:


> Hi,
> It depends on what you want really. Only the resorts close down, not the villages. If you want a lively stay that go for Rhodes Town (pop c.50,000) where everything is accessible by foot and the big supermarkets and the airport are just a short drive away. If you prefer the small friendly village life (pop c.500) then most of the traditional villages have amenities open all year round. You can find out more about each village by doing a web search. Lardos is probably the biggest village in the Lindos area and Gennadi is further south - you're looking at a 45min to 1 hour drive to Rhodes Town from there. There are lots of larger villages on the west coast as well, such as Ialysos and Kremasti. Some summer apartment owners might do a special deal if you stay for three months.
> Good luck!


hi
my partner & I Murray & Maxine
we are getting married next august in lindos, we are also looking to move to that area in next 18months we are hoping to rent first also , to see if it suits us, also how easy or hard is it to set up a business in rhodes.maxines does nails and training at permanent make-up eyebrows & lip liner, i will do jewellery engraving and training to tattoo at present. 
cheers
M&M


----------



## M&M (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi mY name is murray my partner and i are getting married in lindos next year,
then planning to re-locate in next 18months how easy or hard is it to set up a business in that area , maxine does nails and training at permanent make up eyebrows & lip liner, i do jewellery engraving and training at tattooing
any info would be great just joined
regards
M&M


----------



## shirley V (Aug 22, 2009)

*Rhodes*



M&M said:


> Hi mY name is murray my partner and i are getting married in lindos next year,
> then planning to re-locate in next 18months how easy or hard is it to set up a business in that area , maxine does nails and training at permanent make up eyebrows & lip liner, i do jewellery engraving and training at tattooing
> any info would be great just joined
> regards
> M&M


Hi M & M not sure about setting up business in Lindos, but I do know that there are a few expats live there so it might be best for your to ask around when u arrive ..thats what I did when looking for an apartment, you will find the Greeks very helpful and most of the younger generation tend to speak a little english you could also try another website ' livinginrhodes.com' I have just put up a post and have had several replies it also gives you a lot of information about rules and regs when living on Rhodes..may be of help. Enjoy


----------



## JuliaT (Aug 8, 2009)

M&M said:


> hi
> my partner & I Murray & Maxine
> we are getting married next august in lindos, we are also looking to move to that area in next 18months we are hoping to rent first also , to see if it suits us, also how easy or hard is it to set up a business in rhodes.maxines does nails and training at permanent make-up eyebrows & lip liner, i will do jewellery engraving and training to tattoo at present.
> cheers
> M&M


Hi M&M
I havent done it myself but, as an EU resident, it shouldn't be any harder to open a business here than in the UK - except for the language barrier of course!! Just beware of "friends" who want to help you - I've heard a few hard luck stories ... Keep it all above board and legal! 
Good luck!
Julia


----------



## M&M (Oct 27, 2009)

Ehanks for the info
m&m


----------



## M&M (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi 
We we wondering also about moving our pet dog over to rhodes with us , what are the laws there regarding this other than vaccinations.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Like yourselves your dog will need a passport. I suggest you ask your vet about getting one . Also possibility of quarantine .


----------



## M&M (Oct 27, 2009)

tpebop said:


> Like yourselves your dog will need a passport. I suggest you ask your vet about getting one . Also possibility of quarantine .


hi there,
thanks for that, any idea how long quarantine is in rhodes?

regards
M&M


----------



## kahlan (Jul 27, 2009)

We brought our dog out to Greece permanently last year and obtained a UK pet passport for her but in all the times we have brought her here have never had any problems with bringing her into the various countries and often they dont even look at the passport. 

The problem arises with going back to the UK .. you HAVE to see a vet prior to going to the UK who will administer flea and worming and have your pet's passport stamped accordingly. Only then will your pet be allowed back into the UK.

Hope that helps


----------



## Panman (Aug 2, 2010)

*Rhodes*

Dear Anyone,

I recently came across your expat forum as I have been doing some research on moving to Rhodes permanently with my wife and 1 year old son. I was wondering if you could help me out in making a decision since, I assume, you are of English descent living in Rhodes. My wife and I are both of Greek descent but born and raised in Canada. We have had enough of the rat race type lifestyle here and also want to do what is best for our son. I am a carpenter with a university degree in History and my wife an art conservator with a degree in English. We are both fluent in Greek as well. We would like to know if it is difficult to find employment; especially in this economic crisis. We were also wondering how welcoming the locals are to foreigners as permanent residents; are they helpful, friendly etc? Are there full time English schools for children? What is the healthcare system like in Rhodes? Which town would you recommend living in for a family such as us? We would really appreciate hearing from you and would like to thank you in advance for your time and efforts.



Thanks again,

Peter and Helen


----------



## JuliaT (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Peter and Helen
Rhodes is a wonderful place and I wouldn't live anywhere else right now but I think the crisis has affected us all in one way or another. As someone who is out of work this year, employment is not getting easier. Prices have shot up and will continue to do so. I expect you know that Greece is having its own economical problems and reformation is not popular! Having said that you are fluent Greek speakers which will help you enormously in finding work and there are jobs to be had if you are patient and have contacts!
You will not automatically be entitled to benefits from the national insurance system (health & pension) so do make sure you have private insurance for at least your first full year here - especially with children. 
Rules and regs for EU residents in Greece are vastly different from those governing citizens of other countries (if you have Greek grandparents and can prove it, you might be considered Greek by law - you should check this with a lawyer).
Have a look at the website - - it is written by an extremely knowledgable lady from the USA and is very informative of all things from starting your own business to obtaining work permits etc. It is aimed at the Athens community but pertinent to life in all areas of Greece. 
Good luck!


----------



## toptrace (Aug 4, 2009)

*Hi*

Hi Shirley V

I too am known as Shirley V  by all my friends in the UK. I have been here nearly two months now Cherie, and I love Rhodes. I have family here so lucky to have guidance, but from next April will be getting my own place etc, I am here alone not with a partner. If you would like to meet up for a coffee then please let me know, I am living in Ialyssos, so not far from electra palace.

Good luck Shirley

Tracey V


----------



## toptrace (Aug 4, 2009)

*hi*

Hi Shirley V

Not sure if my message went to you. I am too a Shirley V, living in Ialyssos with my sister and hubby for now. If you would like to meet for a coffee and chat please let me know. 

Good Luck
Tracey


----------



## mollycat (Sep 23, 2010)

shirley V said:


> Yes Hi again Julia
> thanks for the info ..I plan to check out all of the island while I am there, I m getting quite excited about my adventure. It would be lovely to meet you and your husband if you can spare the time, as you have been so very helpful in answering all my questions. As I said before I will be at the Electra Palace it would be great if you could meet myself and my niece there maybe for a drink one evening or coffee in the afternoon what ever is more convenient. Anyway please let me know and again many thanks
> Cherie


Hi I live in Trianda area and there is quite a large English community there which you can join in with or do your own thing, concerning moving to the Island you need to find an area you are comfortable with and that is within easy access to the main facilities, hospital,airport,official offices etc.
let me know if I can help with any info

Mollycat


----------



## andybrook (Mar 8, 2011)

*rhodes*



shirley V said:


> Hi all new to this forum..but would like some advice on making the big move ...going to Rhodes at the end of september, as I would like to see the island 'out of season' as I dont want to end up staying in a place that shuts for the winter...planning to stay until december...any advice would be welcomed.


hi shirley just joined forum, did you make the move? we have a villa that we rent
but will move a bit later on


----------

